# California Certified Accessibility Specialists, Inc. disabled access academy



## mark handler (May 14, 2013)

California Certified Accessibility Specialists, Inc. disabled access academy

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/36459271/CalCasp%20Academy%20Program%20-%20July%202013.pdf

Registration Now Open

 July & September Academy

July 8th - 11th

Holiday Inn, Ontario, CA

&

September 23rd - 26th

Crowne Plaza Sacramento, CA

California Certified Accessibility Specialists, Inc. is pleased to announce the industry’s most comprehensive and only disabled access academy specifically designed for those pursuing a thorough understanding of State and Federal Access laws, codes and regulations or studying for the Certified Access Specialist (CASp) Examination!

Four full days of engaging and practical disabled access training that will cover all of the recommended study areas listed by DSA for the CASp examination. The CalCasp Academy qualifies for continued education with the California Architects Board (CAB) for License renewal.

Dates: July 8th, 9th, 10th & 11th 2013

Registration Deadline: July 1st 2013

Times: 8:00am - 5:00pm each day

Instructors:  Mark Wood, CBO, CASp and Paul Klein, CBO, CASp

Cost: $700.00

Includes: All Seminar Materials, Workbook, Available for Attendees Only! 2013 CBC, Chapter 11B combined with the 2010 ADAS, CASp Examination Reference Guide, Morning And Afternoon Refreshments, Lunch Is On Your Own. A Map of Local Restaurants Will Be Available Onsite.

Where: Holiday Inn, Ontario Airport, 2155 E. Convention Center Way, Ontario, CA 91764

Hotel Information

Map

Questions: Please Contact Paul Klein At: pklein@calcasp.com or 1-800-582-6178

Course Covers:

Overview of SB1608 and the CASp Program

CASp Application and Eligibility Overview

Study Helps and Exercises

Overview of Federal Access Laws And Regulations

Titles I,ll, III, IV & V of the ADA

Architectural Barriers Act of 1968

Uniform Federal Accessibility Standards (UFAS)

ADAAG/CFR Differences/Similarities

American National Standard for Accessible and

Usable Buildings and Facilities (ANSI A 117.1)

2010 ADA/ABA

California Government Code

California Health and Safety Code

California Civil Code

California Building Code Chapter 11B

California Historical Building Code Accessibility Provisions

Fair Housing Amendments Act

California Building Code Chapter 11A

Voluntary Model Universal Design Local Ordinance (AB 2787)

New Home Universal Design Checklist

DSA Academy Training Manual-Access Compliance

Division of State Architect Access Compliance Manual

Practical Application of Access Laws, Codes and Regulations

Accessibility Case Studies

Class Content Examination

Advanced Scoping Session

And Much More!

For reasonable accommodations or alternate formats, please contact CalCasp at

1-800-582-6178 or info@calcasp.com at least 72 hours prior to this event.


----------



## MtnArch (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the invaluable info Mark.  Have you taken this course in the past by any chance?  I attended a webinar this year by Janis Kent and felt it was well worth the cost!


----------



## jar546 (May 15, 2013)

Feel free to place items like this on the calendar we have here for stuff like that.  thanks


----------



## mark handler (May 15, 2013)

MtnArch said:
			
		

> Thanks for the invaluable info Mark.  Have you taken this course in the past by any chance?  I attended a webinar this year by Janis Kent and felt it was well worth the cost!


Similar courses, not this one


----------



## mark handler (May 15, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Feel free to place items like this on the calendar we have here for stuff like that.  thanks


Submitted.....


----------



## Chad Pasquini (May 15, 2013)

Mark, are you CASp certified, i have just now started to study for this certification, still waiting to see if the state has excepted my application. I have the Certified Access Candidate Handbook, i also have the CASp Eamination Reference Guide Developed by CALSASP downloaded to my computer, which is a 3,965 page document, just have a few questions regarding this, like am i to read and study this CASp Eamination Reference Guide novel?, any and all information would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mark handler (May 15, 2013)

Chad Pasquini said:
			
		

> Mark, are you CASp certified, i have just now started to study for this certification, still waiting to see if the state has excepted my application. I have the Certified Access Candidate Handbook, i also have the CASp Eamination Reference Guide Developed by CALSASP downloaded to my computer, which is a 3,965 page document, just have a few questions regarding this, like am i to read and study this CASp Eamination Reference Guide novel?, any and all information would be much appreciated. Thanks


No I am not, I plan on taking it at the end of the year


----------



## martinpgrant (May 16, 2013)

MtnArch said:
			
		

> Thanks for the invaluable info Mark.  Have you taken this course in the past by any chance?  I attended a webinar this year by Janis Kent and felt it was well worth the cost!


I have taken this course and highly recommend it as part of your CASP exam preparation.


----------



## JPohling (May 16, 2013)

Is there a place where one can educate themselves regarding the liability issues if one becomes a CASp?  I am not convinced that its worth the risk, but then again I do not believe I fully understand the ramifications.


----------



## mark handler (May 16, 2013)

JPohling said:
			
		

> Is there a place where one can educate themselves regarding the liability issues if one becomes a CASp?  I am not convinced that its worth the risk, but then again I do not believe I fully understand the ramifications.


Contact your E/O insurance provider


----------



## Chad Pasquini (May 29, 2013)

Just a heads up for those of you who are going to be taking the CASp certification, do not wait until the last minute to turn in your application and register for your exam, i waited three weeks to get approval on my application before i could register for the exam, remember we are dealing with the State of California


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Aug 1, 2013)

Great news from DSA, they have made the CAsp certification a two part test with 40 questions open bood and 60 questions closed book


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Aug 1, 2013)

Really need to use spell check, just really excited about this news, gives me a fighting chance now


----------

